# Summer Betta Contest



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*This contest is in no way supported/affiliated with bettafish.com. Permission for this contest was given by Perseusmom.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Since it's summer and all, I thought I should do a summer betta contest. Enter your summery looking betta fish and see all the entries. The contest ends *June 30th* and the results will be in by *July 2*. *Two spots are open for judges!*

Rules:
1) 1 entry per user. Basically, 1 betta and 1 photo.
2) No photo editing. It'll be fun to just go "natural".
3) Have a blast!! :-D

Prizes:
1st place: 1 digital drawing by me
2nd place: 1 shaded pencil by me


Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

No editing? This will be hard. What does a summer betta look like? :dunno:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay! a Summer contest!:-D

I'm entering Ellis because his elephant fins remind me of a nice blue summer sky :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

This is Anderson Cooper, as summery as it gets as far as bettas go :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Never mind about the no editing thing. It'll be funner with editing, so...basically editing means drawing on the pic and stuff, like a Hawaiian shirt or whatever. And summery means bright, reminds you of summer, etc. What Indigo entered is a good example.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

heres Celestial


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's Cirrus. ^^ His fins remind of cornflowers c:


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my Elephant Ear "Elfy" He's like a beautiful blooming flower.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Would anybody like to judge?


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I will


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

RimFire!  Sorry for crappy finage ^-^


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

I would like to be a judge


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

Rainbows said:


> RimFire!  Sorry for crappy finage ^-^


 love the fins on that guy


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

jona31 said:


> love the fins on that guy


His fins are not the best since he ripped them when he was younger. But thank you!


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to say, RimFire reminds me of the summer days when it is so hot out YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR ON FIRE! :lol:


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

jona31 said:


> heres Celestial
> View attachment 154378


Celestial reminds me of a nice ocean with the sun just starting to set over it


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Great, Celestial! You and charislynne are judging. Oh, and you won't be able to judge your own entry. You can PM me the scores (on a scale of 1-10) when the contest ends. Goodluck, everyone!


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

kk GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you only taking 2 judges?  

Also, can't wait to see everyone's entries! Good luck.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You can be a judge if you want, Mar.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

yay!! Thanks!


----------



## WOLFSRAIN4 (Jun 25, 2013)

his name is flare...my 2nd betta


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Only *5* more days to enter, everyone!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

WOLFSRAIN4 said:


> his name is flare...my 2nd betta


Wow what a beauty! :shock:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*4* more days....time to enter, everyone!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you need another judge? If so, I would be glad to be one!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Checking himself out. Got to look your best in the summer.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm good as far as judges, Kalari, but I'll keep you in mind when I do another contest. All the entries look great, everyone! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Visionist (Mar 30, 2013)

This is my betta Gimli


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Excellent entries, everyone! You guys are sure gonna give us judges a hard time deciding who will win! :wink:


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys don't make it a poll for everyone to vote?


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

so many great fish cant wait to judge


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> You guys don't make it a poll for everyone to vote?


Well, some contests do, but I prefer the old fashioned way. :lol: Sorry if I didn't make it clear before.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

This is my betta, I haven't named it yet.
It's summer and it's on vacation in Hawaii, it has a grass skirt on nd a flower necklace.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, contest is closed! *All judges, please PM your scores to me.*


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope I win.....


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks . Wen do we find out


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You should find out tomorrow. We just have one more set of scores to collect, then I'll announce.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

OK, the scores will be announced this afternoon.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Yah


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Time for the results!

The runner up is....*Registereduser*!!!

And the winner is....*drumroll* *IndigoBetta*!!!!!!

IndigoBetta, you get a digitally drawn piece of art, and Registereduser, you get a hand-drawn piece of art. You each may chose if you want a drawing of a your betta as an anime person or as a betta. If anybody else would like a drawing like the winners are reciving, go to http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=214482

A shout out to all the wonderful entries submitted! And thanks to our judges: *jona31*, *Mar*, and *charislynne*!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

:shock::shock2:
Yay!:greenyay::redyay::blueyay: this makes me so happy!:-D Ellis has won something now 
I would like art of Igneel please :-D
:cheers:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

whoa! I won something? Cool and thanks!

I would like a drawing of Anderson Cooper to use as an avatar!

Anderson Cooper the fish, not the newsman :rofl:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Would you like them as anime people or fish?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

rubinthebetta said:


> Would you like them as anime people or fish?


Fish please! I already have a picture
of him as a human :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

a fish please


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okiedoke! Regiereduser, :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry I took so long. I just got back from vacation, and I've been really busy. But anyways, here's Igneel!








I just have to scan Anderson Cooper, then he'll be done. Thanks for all your patience!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

its brilliant I love it! you've done beautiful job on him!!!:-D:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## dylanbetta (Jun 4, 2013)

This is Flash, my Betta! He's always energetic and is just plain awesome!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Dylanbetta, this contest ended two weeks ago.


----------

